# which green tractor



## LW MOORE (Dec 23, 2003)

alright boys,im a full time farmer,i use a tractor everyday,sence new holland is killing me in the TN model.which big green do i need in 50 to 70 HP range????i looked at a few today,i liked the 5000 stuff but the dealer said the 6000 stuff was better..help!!..thanks..lw


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Alot depends upon the particular use you plan to put the tractor to. The 6000 series is a damn nice tractor but it is a good bit larger in size. Will this larger size impede you productivity or enhance it? The 50-70 hp range sure does sound like prime territory for the 5000 Twenty Series to me. You can always go to the 05 and 03 Series to get less features and cut down on cost. 

A 5220 MFWD equipped with the following:

12F/12R PowrReverser
Isolated Open Station Platform
Horizontal Side Exhaust
Standard R-1 tires
Dual Rear SCV with Lever Controls 
Dual Mid SCV with Joystick Control
Rockshaft with Telescoping Draft Links

Is going to put you in the $27,000 price range and maybe $500 less if you can cut a really good deal. John Deere is offering some very enticing incentives as well. You can go the the John Deere & Kubota web sight and compare these tractors and see exactly what you are getting for the money spent. The 5220 above is a very nice package and comes with a LOT of goodies and more gears to choose from not that this is always such a big deal. 


5220 Utility Tractor (53 hp) 

Special Offers on John Deere Utility Tractors 

More Special Offers for Ag Use 


I looked a bit more and found you can get a 5205 MFWD (8F/4R SyncReverser™ transmission is standard equipment)equipped with the following:

Folding ROPS
16.9-28 In. 6PR R1 Bias rear tires
9.5-24 In. 6PR R1 Bias
Dual Rear SCV with Detented Float and Lever Controls
Dual Mid SCV with Joystick Control
Telescoping Draft Links

That would put you in the $22,500 to $23,500 price range with not quite as many bells and whistles. 


5205 Tractor 


Any way I hope this is not TMI. I wanted to put some ideas out there for you. If you want more hp; you can always step up to a 5320 or 5420, or even a 5520 if you want all 89 hp. The 03 series are pretty spartan but maybe that is what appeals to you. Nothing wront with simplicity! :thumbsup: 

The best advice I can give you is if you haven't already; demo any of these tractors you may have an interest in to include the other color tractors and make an apple to apples comparison. If green is still what toots your horn (and it does mine!)  Go for it. 

The 6000 series is getting into the large row crop sector of tractors and I am not sure that is what you are wanting. They are nice! :rockin: The key is which piece of equipment will meet your requirements at the best price and be reliable, as well as give you good service?


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

LW, not sure if you have seen this info. but I figured I would throw it out there for you to take a look at. 

DEERE SEASON tractor bonanza 

Might be a good deal in there somewhere for you?


----------



## LW MOORE (Dec 23, 2003)

thanks folks,,
i will read all this and get back to ya..Xs..lw


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

LW MOORE, so........did you buy yourself a Christmas tractor? Have you decided on a particular model yet? :question:


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Anyone heard from LW lately???? Curious to find out what he finally decided on.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Its been over a month LW since we heard from you. How are things coming with your tractor purchase?


----------



## LW MOORE (Dec 23, 2003)

*chief*

im back,even farmers have health problems at young ages.i didnt use to think so but i know so now..no green tractor yet.still running the blue ones and dislikeing them everyday.. thanks for asking.....lw


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Sorry to hear your health was not up to par. Hope you are doing much better now. Hang in there, Spring is just around the corner


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Plantin' season is just around the corner. Make any decisions yet LW? :call:


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

L.W. its been over a month since we last heard from you. Hope you are feeling much better! :thumbsup: Spring is all but upon us and we are still anxiously awaiting to hear from you and what you decided on your tractor purchase? Hope you will come back and see us soon and bring us up todate.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

LW, it is full into planting season. Sounds like you decided to keep the New Holland and make do. How are you feeling? Hope you are better since the last time you posted. If you get some time; bring us up to date on what is the latest. :tractorsm


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

LW, you still out there? What is the latest?


----------



## LW MOORE (Dec 23, 2003)

HEY out there in tractor land...good to not only be back but to see the forum back up and running,,id checked in a few times but couldnt get here,had about gave up and then good news email came today..thanks....

Yes my friends i did indeed go green mid last summer...I might tell more latter if your all interested in hearing it.........LW


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Hey LW! Welcome back! :cheers: And you bet your bottom dollar we are interested in hearing all about this. Sure hope you are doing better since the last time with the health problems.


----------



## LW MOORE (Dec 23, 2003)

Traded the NH - TN65 for a new 5425 Deere 4x4 with cab ,the dealer had been after me heavy for a long time to go green.I wasnt happy with NH plus the offer was just to good to pass on.

its been 9 months now and I have no troubles to report on this tractor.the cab is nice,the power is great,the fit,feel and drive is just wonderful,should have went years ago. I still have the NH-TN75 and it is doing pretty well but it too will be traded for green someday down the road id guess..

my health is still not good but improved over last year.there is no fool like an old fool as am recovering from a crash on my sons dirt bike,,I used to not only ride but race.The Honda was close and I took it up the field to check on my work crew and on the way back I did a couple jumps in the field where I once praticed,somehow I lost it right in sight of the house.broke one rib and am still haveing alot of pain in my chest and gutt..like i said no fool like an old fool....LW


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Great to hear from you again LW! Sorry to hear about your mishap. Hope you mend up soon. Just don't heal the same as you get older. Seems to be proportionally longer and more misery with age.  

My neighbor has a 5420 2WD with cab and FEL and loves his. Glad you got a machine you like and works well for you. What are you working with it?


----------

